# The Sibex 29er Titanium Fork



## ricebowls (Jun 11, 2004)

My search function doesn;t seem to be working right now but I was wondering if anyone has tried the The Sibex 29er Titanium Fork? Thought it might work as a pretty good cross fork with disc brakes. Any thoughts? Good, bad?
Thanks
-e


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

The 29" version will have a long axel to crown distance- one currently on Ebay advertises 475mm. That would turn a cross bike into something out of American Chopper. A 26" version would still be a bit long but not out of the question. I have no personal experience with the Sibex fork, but in general am wary of ChiTi products.


----------



## Monty Dog (Apr 8, 2004)

Sibex - as in Siberia is in Russia not China - Russia is the largest producer of titanium and as they made submarines out of the stuff, so I'm sure they're competent enough to make bicycle frames and forks. I've just fitted a XACD Chinese titanium fork to my crosser and can't fault it - build quality is excellent and handling is superb for a fraction of the price of other stuff and half the price of a Sibex.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

i have heard from two reliable sources (ti builders) that the sibex segmented fork is a chi ti fork. it is the unicrown fork that is made i russia. 

for what it's worth, i have a spicer (xacd) ti fork on my crosser. it' s light and has a very compliant ride nature, VERY comfy. and, though i do not race cx (yet) and have put it thru some good abuse (i ride fire road and decend on somewhat rough st on this fork). so, it's probably been thrown some good abuse and alot of bunny hops by a 175 pound rider. 

for my style of riding, i think a steel fork should be more appropriate, but i have been too lazy to order one. i have also been eyeing a pace rc31 in the 420mm length (it'll jack up the geometry abit, so i am very hesitant), it weighs 700g out of the box and it tough as nails.

cheers!


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

I put some pace rc31 forks on my cannondale cross bike. Really really nice ride to them but through out the geomtry too much. Real shame.
Looking for a carbon cross fork with disc mounts still, as the aluminium one that came with the bike rides quite harsh.


----------



## kam (Sep 19, 2004)

John The Bed said:


> I put some pace rc31 forks on my cannondale cross bike. Really really nice ride to them but through out the geomtry too much. Real shame.
> Looking for a carbon cross fork with disc mounts still, as the aluminium one that came with the bike rides quite harsh.


john,

curious, what length pace rc31 did you get, 420 or 440??? they make them in two lengths. 

also, they make the 420m pace in a 1" steerer, which is VERY tasty for my older steelman.

wanna sell it???


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

Monty Dog said:


> Russia is the largest producer of titanium and as they made submarines out of the stuff, so I'm sure they're competent enough to make bicycle frames and forks.


I wouldn't ride a Russian (or Chinese) sub either.


----------



## John The Bed (Oct 31, 2003)

kam said:


> john,
> 
> curious, what length pace rc31 did you get, 420 or 440??? they make them in two lengths.
> 
> ...


Sorry Kam I already moved them on.
When I bought them I asked all the right questions about sizing. The guy said it measured 416mm. Turns out they were 440mm. 
But someone sent me an email saying pace would make some at 400mm if I asked. But they wouldn't as I tried.
Like I said it was a real shame they didn't fit properly as they were a real nice ride.


----------

